# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gezuar Ditelindjen Prishtina75!

## Shkenca

*P**rishtina75, perfitoj nga rasti qe te te uroj ne kete pervjetor te ditelindjes tende!
Kam nderin te te dedikoj sot kete teme shenje respekti dhe miqesie...Gezofsh edhe 100 te tjera...uroj qe e ardhmja te kthej cdo enderr tenden ne realitet...shume suksese, harmoni dhe lumturi...

ps. mos kalo rendin keshtu vetem me fjale e falenderime, por shko e na sille dicka se presim rend per ndonje cope Torte  Gjysmen lermani mua*

----------


## prishtina75

> *P**rishtina75, perfitoj nga rasti qe te te uroj ne kete pervjetor te ditelindjes tende!
> Kam nderin te te dedikoj sot kete teme shenje respekti dhe miqesie...Gezofsh edhe 100 te tjera...uroj qe e ardhmja te kthej cdo enderr tenden ne realitet...shume suksese, harmoni dhe lumturi...
> 
> ps. mos kalo rendin keshtu vetem me fjale e falenderime, por shko e na sille dicka se presim rend per ndonje cope Torte Gjysmen lermani mua*



Te falenderoi nga zemra e nderuara Shkenca, eshte nder i veqant kur njeriu respektohet nga njerez si ju, FALEMINDERIT.

Urdheroni sherbehuni , pijet jane ne anen tjeter, ju befte mire  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Foleja_

Urime ditelindja Prishtina75 . Te gjitha te mirat per ty  i nderuar mik  ,kete vit dhe 100 vitet e tjera ne vazhdim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lexuesi_

U befsh edhe 1 shekull o prishtina75

----------


## prishtina75

.....FALEMINDERIT, Foleja dhe Lexuesi, qofshi te nderuar dhe te lumtur gjithmone,

----------


## silentgirl

Gezuar ditlindjen Prishtina... ,te uroj edhe 100 vite te lumtura plote shendet dhe harmoni...  :buzeqeshje:  kalofsh sa me bukur..  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Serioze

*Edhe 100 vite te bukura Prishtina75.*

----------


## Gentian_gr

Pije e akull ka ne tryeze? :ngerdheshje: 

Njehere duhet te pije e te dehet  burri :perqeshje: 

100 Vite plot shendet e te mira o Prishtina djali :buzeqeshje:

----------


## prishtina75

Ju Falenderoi nga zemra, silentgirl, Serioze dhe Genti, qofshit te nderuar gjithmone.

Ja edhe pijet Genti,  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Hotlani

:Dhurata:  :Qirinjte:  :Dhuratat: Urime ditlindjen prishtina75 edhe pse pak me vonese ,por kur e pash prishtina75 nikun tende sun nejta pa te uruar ditlindjen,sepse ne prishtine dikur moti kam studjuar ne SHLP

----------


## starbright

Gezuar ditelindjen! Festofsh edhe 100 ditelindje te tjera te mbushura me gezim e hare.

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Prishtinali, miku im, shume e shume urime ne kete pervietor tendin!  

Ndjeva arome embelsirash ketej prandaj erdha kaq heret.  Shkenca e do gjysmen e kekut per vete.. po na ler edhe ndonje cope ne te kontinentit te vonshem ! ..  
Nejse, ne nga jugu i shikojme shume keto punet e qerasjes, keshtu qe po s'pati tabaka, e po s'pati liker te mire per grate.. mos e shtro hic me mire tavolinen ! 

Edhe nje here Gezuar Ditelindjen! Zoti te dhente gjithcka deshiron, me shendet e buzeqeshje! 

rrespekt per ty

----------


## B@Ne

*Urime Ditelindja Prishtina , Gjithe Te Mirat*

----------


## prishtina75

Miq te nderuar me prezencen tuaj beni me madheshtore edhe kete dite qe per mua eshte me e veqant nga ditet tjera , Ju falenderoi nga zemra ju, Hotlani, starbright, Sorkadhe_Kelcyre (me nazet nga jugu,  :ngerdheshje: ) si dhe te nderuaren B@Ne, gjithashtu ju pershendes dhe ju uroi cdo te mire ne jete.

----------


## Arvima

Me lindjen tende paska filluar pranvera, i kalofsh edhe 100 pranvera te tjera te lumtura kudo qe te gjendesh Prishtine  :buzeqeshje: 

Mua mos ma nxjerr perpara embelsiren , po deshe mos te te mbaroi shpejt  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## prishtina75

....ke te drejt Arvima, e cfar i duhet embelsires embelsira,  :perqeshje:  Te  falenderoi nga zemra e nderuar dhe pranvera gjithmone qelet ne folen tuaj. Respekt

----------


## Shkenca

> Shkenca e do gjysmen e kekut per vete.. po na ler edhe ndonje cope ne te kontinentit te vonshem ! ..


Mikja ime Sorkadhe, sorry per egoizmin qe tregova, por kete radhe mund te arsyetohem  :ngerdheshje: 
Epo ashtu ehste, kush vjen i fundit i ngelen kockat  :buzeqeshje:  ama, e din pse e morra gjysmen?...qe gjysmen e asaj gjysme ta ruaj per ty  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:  miku i mire ne ditet e veshtira : )
Paska me bollek ketu , prishtina ka zemren e madhe nuk len askend te dale i uritur

----------


## prishtina75



----------


## Arvima

O Prishtina po i haj shume te  uruarat e duhet me hequr dore se vjen e troket diabeti tek dera  :perqeshje:  Problemi eshte se kur ti servirin para nuk i honeps dot  :ngerdheshje: 

Mos u zini se paska per te gjithe , dy na i ka sjellur vete Prishtina dhe nje e ka sjell Seriozja ..... perfundimisht une po largohem  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Toffee

Me nje jete te gjate e te hajrit...  :buzeqeshje:

----------

